# Resources on General Revelation



## mgkortus (Aug 8, 2017)

I will be writing a research paper on the topic of general revelation. At this point I do not have a specific direction for the paper in mind. 

What resources do you recommend? Full books on the topic? Excerpts from books/systematic theologies? Articles? Etc. 

As always, please 'like' or 'second' those resources already mentioned in the thread that you agree are valuable!


----------



## Held Fast (Sep 1, 2017)

Thomas Aquinas, Summa Theologica
Augustine, Confessions
Demarest, General Revelation


----------



## yeutter (Sep 1, 2017)

Greetings Matt; I am sorry I did not reply to this thread sooner. The old Princeton Theologians, especially Benjamin Breckenridge Warfield had a very different understanding of natural revelation then those in the Dutch Reformed tradition.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## yeutter (Sep 1, 2017)

mgkortus said:


> I will be writing a research paper on the topic of general revelation. At this point I do not have a specific direction for the paper in mind.
> 
> What resources do you recommend? Full books on the topic? Excerpts from books/systematic theologies? Articles? Etc.
> 
> As always, please 'like' or 'second' those resources already mentioned in the thread that you agree are valuable!


Take a look at www.apologetics315.com/
They have a section on Natural Theology that might be helpful.
Both Dr. Tim McGrew and Doug Groothuis have written about this in a helpful way.
William Paley and Bishop Joseph Butler might also be older writers to consult.
Thomas Reid is another important philosopher to consult. His philosophy in some ways underpinned old Princeton thought.


----------



## Afterthought (Sep 2, 2017)

Turretin is most helpful as always. My guess would be that Bavinck and Berkhoff would also be useful.

Milne's _The WCF and the Cessation of Special Revelation_ has a section, although I don't remember how helpful it was.

_A Puritan Theology_ contains a section on the matter.

If one is seeking to understand how the doctrine of general revelation is used or abused in relating scientific findings to the teachings of Scripture (and perhaps relate them to the Reformed conception of the doctrine?), Wilhelmus a Brakel has some interesting things to say in his _Christian's Reasonable Service_. From the "creation science" perspective, here is an article with lots of references to follow up on: https://creation.com/scripture-and-general-revelation. There was also some journal article on the matter that I found from following references at creation.com, but I don't remember where it is. Bavinck has some things written on the matter, e.g., _Certainty of Faith._


----------



## Clark-Tillian (Sep 10, 2017)

Jump into the Old Princetonians; you'll find something there. I'd start with Warfield.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

